# Business Suitcase for Checking/Stowing: Advice Needed



## Maelwys (Feb 8, 2008)

Greetings,

This is one of my first posts to AskAndy but I've been a lurker for many years. I'm still working on my business fashion sense, and slowly getting there (in my mind at least).

I'm breaking the silence to ask about travel bags. I recently started work as a business consultant and will be traveling more frequently. Typical travel is for 5 days, domestic and international, and involves suits and business wear. I'm looking for a bag that I can check or stow (i.e. 21-22" size) and that will nicely hold a business suit + clothes + 1 pair of extra shoes (size 13). Ideally, I'd love something that holds a suit in a built in garment bag, but that may be asking a lot for the size and requirements. I also love the look of traditional leather luggage, but that also may be asking for a lot, especially since I'd like something wheeled and business-applicable.

Any suggestions/comments/etc. would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## PKJR (Nov 7, 2009)

how about something like this:

https://www.overstock.com/Luggage-B...-20-inch-Leather-Upright/3656750/product.html

or here:

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...ct_Id=1409534&Parent_Id=228&default_color=Tan

both should do the trick


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

Use the search and you'll find several good threads on this same topic.

I travel quite a bit and have been using an older version of this bag for several years...

https://www.tumi.com/alpha/frequent-traveler-22inch-framed-expandable-carry-on/

May be a bit small for a 5 day trip, bit it will hold a suit, extra shoes, clothes and a set of workout gear and still fit in the overhead compartment. If I need more room it will expand another 4 inches which is good for a week, although I wouldn't jam any more coats in it.

It it's a wheeled bag be sure it can sling your briefcase low (rather than sit on top) which is so much better for running around airports.

Don't know if I'd pay full retail for Tumi, but I will say this bag has held up very well.

-spence


----------



## Southern_style (Nov 28, 2009)

After lurking for a while myself, I decided a first post responding to yours was a good place to start!

I travel frequently for business myself. I have to say, I have given up the carry-on route for the most part after I injured my shoulder dragging bags around. I still, however, use and highly recommend Swiss Army luggage. It is sturdy, dependable, easy to pack and you can get the 22" NXT Mobilizer as a carry-on or to check. 

To illustrate why I am so satisfied with this stuff after owning and traveling with a number of suitcases through 25 years of heavy travel, I will relate my experience. I owned the predecessor bag to the current NXT Mobilizer line. After about 3 years of heavy use, it was filthy and the front zipper was broken. I had to have a bag quickly for my next trip so I bought another of the newer Mobilizer line and figured I would fix the old one later. Later never came until the day I got home from a trip with every, yes every, zipper tab broken off the newer Mobilizer. I sent the old one in that day expecting a zipper replacement. Five days later, the luggage store called to say pick it up. To my surprise it had been replaced with a new piece. I was astonished that the warranty actually replaced a bag! Well needless to say, I sent the other bag with the broken zipper tabs off expecting they would just replace them. A week later, another brand new identical bag arrived via UPS at no charge. They really stand behind their warranty that the will repair at no charge regardless of why the damage occurred for life.

Its important to know I'm a luggage junkie and always in the market for the right bag so after the first repair came back as a new bag not a repair, I ran across a Swiss Army Tourbach line in all leather being discontinued. I have to tell you I jumped at the 22" all leather roll-aboard. Its a great bag that never fails to get comments and its holding up through checking incredibly well. A few scratches that a leather moisturizer take out show up occasionally but thats to be expected. In the end, I am now the proud owner of three new Swiss Army bags and they have a customer for life. Of course, I guess now I will never have to buy another!

If you want all leather, look for the Tourbach in all leather in the 22" roll-aboard. Its still around on line but you should grab it fast. The only downside to the leather is the weight. It is a heavy bag and you might need to watch the packed weight. This never troubles me as I am fortunate, or maybe unfortunate, enough to carry a high enough elite status that I don't have to pay for checked bags or get hit with weight penalties.

Best of luck in your search!


----------



## cbird (Oct 27, 2006)

McHolland Brothers make the type of bag you are looking for, wheeled with a built in suit bag, very similar in appearance to the above posted bag from Brooks Brothers. It is available in all leather or in canvas and leather. 
Another good place to look is at Classicluggage.com. They offer fine luggage from many quality sources, mostly small manufacturers that you might not come across otherwise. Some offer a custom option. 
For the upper range of this type of bag, check out the Mayfair collection on Swaine, Adeney, and Briggs website - each bag made to order (this can be accessed under "New Collections" on the website.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I've got a Hartmann "Stratum" 22" rollaboard:

https://www.hartmann.com/shop/productDetail-sku-3520-S

That I've been very happy with. It has a small garment sleeve that can hold a suit and several shirts, and there's enough room for a pair of shoes and a week's worth of underwear.

Personally, I always check a bag or mail it to myself, because I can't stand dealing with the three-ounce-bottle rules at the airport. But if I was able to put a shaving kit in there it would fit too.


----------



## zombiember (Nov 26, 2009)

According to me Ebags Professional Series is best for your business Trips.Because it contain feature like front slash pocket with low-profile cell phone pouch, Double-zip front pocket,Business Compartment with full-feature organizer.


----------



## Maelwys (Feb 8, 2008)

All excellent suggestions - thank you everyone for your feedback! I admit that I like the look of the Tumi, Hartman, and Brooks bags even thought they aren't as traditional as I originally had in mind. I'm currently going through the catalog on ClassicLuggage to see what they offer as well.

More suggestions are welcome - my plan is to purchase by the end of the year. I'll post what I settle on as well.

Cheers!


----------



## DBAppel (Oct 29, 2009)

One other direction to think about for this kind of case is the hard side aluminum cases by Zero Halliburton or Rimowa. As someone who was doing 2 international and 1 domestic trip per month for several years, I found more occasions where I was grateful for the protection of the hard side case than regretful that I did not have an expanding case. My Rimowa has proved indestructible, though you do need to resign yourself to the collection of scratches and dents that are inevitable.


----------



## PittDoc (Feb 24, 2007)

I've been away from this forum for some time but this is a favorite subject of mine and can't resist add my 2 cents. Never check, always carry-on even long international. Only golf clubs are worthy of dealing w/ baggage claim. Currently rotating - Rimowa (classic flight), Swaine Adeney Brigg (leather carryall), old Hartman (rolling suiter), and Filson duffle.

All have their pros/cons and have not yet found the "perfect" bag. Here's how I break it down based on utility.


Domestic 2-3 day on fullsize planes = SAB carryall. Looks (and smells) amazing. Incredible hand artistry but have to be careful with it. I live in fear of having to gate check and of rain. It's heavy before filling it so can't really stuff it and lug all over the world. But did I mention how lovely it is? Get tons of compliments from all types.
Domestic 7 days or more on fullsize planes = Hartmann suiter; actually exceeds some carry on restrictions but fits fine in all overhead bins. Always gets through security so worst that can happen is I have to gate-check.
International 7 day = Rimowa, indestructable, secure and deceptively holds plenty in at the max legal size for all international and domestic carriers. Looks sophisticated and different from all the boring black rollers. You see a lot of these outside the US. Both the metal and polycarbonate versions are great, poly is lighter.
Small planes = Filson duffle; stuffs into small overhead spaces and rugged enough for plane side check w/o worrying about damage.
None of these are particularly stealth. TUMI, Briggs & Riley and Andiamo in black will blend in but who wants to blend?

Hope this helps - I'm still in pursuit of the "ultimate" business travel bag. Something handmade in bridle leather that gets better looking with age, holds a ton but is lightweight, always looks good but never gets stolen. Let me know if you find it.


----------



## dport86 (Jan 24, 2009)

Have to add a story about Hartmann service: after 8 years and several hundreds of thousands of miles, the handle on my mobile traveller 22" Hartmann rolling carry on died. In Thailand--at the beginning of a 4 week Asia trip. The closest service center was Singapore, which I wasn't schedded to visit. Hartmann sent me a new handle express mail to Bangkok. While they omitted instructions (who needs instructions?) I was able to replace the handle myself and head onward. Tremendous service and an amazing product. I am occasionally tempted to (and sometimes do) buy a more fashionable piece of business luggage, but for all the Neapolitan leather duffles, Gucci totes and even Orvis/Filson duffels, I keep coming back to the Hartmann. It just works. 

If you want something more trad, buy one of their belting leather carry-ons. The vintage one go for big bucks on ebay because of their intense following, but there are sometimes deals to be had on line. I know they were having 50% off on some leather luxe line bags last week on the Hartmann site. I know another member mentioned the Victorinox Tourbach leather line--but if you go to ebags.com you'll see a carry-on for 58% off that mimics the old Hartmann 60's, 70's leather carry ons. You'll also see (if you zoom) the terrible stitching and poor quality leather that belies their advertising hype about special dies and leathers and craftsmanship. I would recommend you stick to Hartmann. What could be more trad than the American maker that was building steamer trunks out of rattan and leather 100 years ago and that made the first light-weight plane carry-ons in the 40's?


----------



## NZNorm (May 9, 2005)

I travel a lot and never check luggage. I have had all of the major brands including Hartman, Tumi, Boyt, etc. I now use a 22-inch roll aboard by Eagle Creek. It is very lightweight and sturdy. It also slopes a but at the top, so it goes in the overhead easily. It is aslo inexpensive at about $250.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

NZNorm said:


> I travel a lot and never check luggage. I have had all of the major brands including Hartman, Tumi, Boyt, etc. I now use a 22-inch roll aboard by Eagle Creek. It is very lightweight and sturdy. It also slopes a but at the top, so it goes in the overhead easily. It is aslo inexpensive at about $250.


I, too, never check bags and have been very impressed with Eagle Creek's products. I backpacked across Europe many years agoi with an Eagle Creek bag/backpack.

For business travel, I use a Tumi garmet bag (while not the classic look I prefer, it's the best garmet bag ever, IMO) and an Orvis Battenkill medium duffel.


----------



## Baywulf (Nov 5, 2008)

You may want to check out Red Oxx. I use one of their bags, and it is great for carrying all my stuff. I have not tried to use it for a suit, so that may be the one drawback.


----------



## hellomarty (May 9, 2009)

22 inch Tumi - but it's more on the heavy side. Very durable.


----------



## mbebeau (Feb 6, 2009)

+1 on the Red Oxx. I use this for carry on and it seems to fit pretty much everything I need for a few days:

https://www.redoxx.com/airline-carry-on-luggage/air-boss/91018-air boss/100/product


----------

